# Need help identifying these lightspeed motors.



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I picked up a bunch of various brushed motors a few years ago and these were among them. I am actually looking for a pair to run in a clodbuster and need to know if two of these will work.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like motors from the 80's, used in old school (Rc10, schumacher, and 1/10), if I remember right lightspeed were for modified racing class. Those have the regular size brushes not the micro micro ones i used on my lightspeed. They might end up shredding your gears, just go esy on the throttle, hope that helps.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Ask Jeremey Cupps.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

The green ones are called green machines, they are 24 degree I think. the standard stock motor and the pink ones were 36 if I remember correct. those were like superstock....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We called the green ones Steller(or green machine) stocks, those are some of the first ones. The Pink ones were my favorite, they came unassembled to us from the factory. They were by far the best 36 degree stocks, i still have about 30 of them brand new. That is cool seeing them, at one time i had it to were i was prepping a 100 stock motors a hour. Mod motors were a little different, they are what we prided ourselves in. We would hand wind the arms in house, bake the epoxy on which produces toxic fumes when done rite, balance the arm, check its conductivity, never used stock bearings always swiss made bearings they made about 2000 more rpms (a lightspeed secret). Align the bearings the brush hoods, break in the engine, dyno the engine all for 69.99 a piece. We never sold a engine we would not use our selves. By they way i worked at lightspeed with Mark Lowrie for about 7 years all they way until it closed. One of the funniest jobs i ever had, i mis it everyday. Thanks for sending me down memory lane.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

On to your question, the green ones will work just fine. Just use the stock cb gearing. The pink ones generate more heat, but have more rpm so try at least 3 teeth smaller than the Green ones. They are stock engines 27 turns, the biggest difference is the timing the green ones have 24 degrees and the pinks 36 of timing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Cool*

I always think of Tony Newhouse when i think of Lightspeed.

We would be at the race and he would always have a small pile of fresh tires being glued, usually losi, and always, I mean always had fresh Lightspeed motors stock and mod. I loved those Mod motors. 12 double, 14 double. I called him tony the tiger because he had a loud voice and it was like roooaarrrrr....He was really nice. I miss him....


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

How about these?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The "Twister" and the "Green Machine" are both 24 deg stock motors, the same as the Lightspeeds in the first pic. Keep in mind all of those were basically the same motor just 'tuned' differently by various tuners, Twister, Lightspeed or Trinity -which is who produced the Green Machine (and I think the Slot Machine too). By tuning it means their own preference on brushes.

Word of warning..at this time any of those motors that are used are probably junk. The Twister is clearly busted open, it's most likely garbage.


----------

